# Yamaya Stone



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I have no experience with the stone of which you are speaking, but i do have experience buying rock and stone in general, and I can tell you that rocks are heavy. Much more so than one would imagine. Of course it depends on the type of rock...could you ask them on average, how many pieces of what size, will be included in a typical 5 lb package? This could help you estimate better. I know this is pretty general advice (i'm _sure_ you know rocks are heavy!!), so best of luck!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

He told me over the phone that they ranged from fist size to golf ball size, but I failed to ask how many were in a box..duh. That would have answered my question I guess..lol. I was looking to get Rio ***** sand too, but I guess for some reason they discontinued it. I bought brite sand, and am not crazy about the color. He did tell me there is a new sand that is not as white as Rio *****, but is whiter..it's called Forest sand branco.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

This is 12lb of zebra stone that I just got to help you visualize...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

No, that one piece is 7lbs! With the other piece its a total of 12 lbs


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

This is 7lbs of Yamaya Stone


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Yea I borked that one. Didn't realize that it was the same rock. I hope its cool that I ganked your pictures too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Perfect, thank you! You guys are the best!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Perfect, thank you! You guys are the best!


Hey, np, thats what forums are for! :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Too bad..he has seiryu in stock now, but I cannot use it because it will raise the PH.. Oh well..to anyone else looking for it, it was just added today.:thumbsup:
He told me the Forest sand is a larger grain than brite sand, almost a gravel. Guess I will stick with what I have.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Too bad..he has seiryu in stock now, but I cannot use it because it will raise the PH.. Oh well..to anyone else looking for it, it was just added today.:thumbsup:
> He told me the Forest sand is a larger grain than brite sand, almost a gravel. Guess I will stick with what I have.


It does not raise the pH that much, and if you have AS it will most likely compensate with the buffer.

You're not going to be going with the Yamaya stones? And I think you'll really like the Forest sand, it's less of a gravel and more of a large grit sand.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Really? Oh dang, I really liked the seiryu. I ordered the yamaya. It seemed like it would defeat the purpose to spend all the money on ADA aquasoil to lower the ph, only to raise it with stone. I did not order the sand, I am going to mix the brite sand with a bit of white sand I have left over from the nanos. All I need now is some more driftwood. I am going to start setting it up this weekend. I need to get it cycling, as my 10 gal is going to be cramped for a few weeks. I have some more blue axelrodis & some amanos coming for my bday next week.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Really? Oh dang, I really liked the seiryu. I ordered the yamaya. It seemed like it would defeat the purpose to spend all the money on ADA aquasoil to lower the ph, only to raise it with stone. I did not order the sand, I am going to mix the brite sand with a bit of white sand I have left over from the nanos. All I need now is some more driftwood. I am going to start setting it up this weekend. I need to get it cycling, as my 10 gal is going to be cramped for a few weeks. I have some more blue axelrodis & some amanos coming for my bday next week.


I have a decent amount of pre-boiled manzanita that I'm looking to sell. It would surely be more than enough for a 20L :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> he has seiryu in stock now










My prayers have been answered and my bank account is about to drain out all over the floor


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LoL.. it is nice looking stone. It would probably be good for tanks you needed the higher ph, such as a tank for sulawesi shrimp. I really like it, but George from AFA talked me out of it. I had to take his word for it as being honest. He has been very helpful in our conversations. If he just wanted to make money, he stood to make more by selling me the seiryu.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Did he mention if it was contributing to carbonates hardness or minerals (GH), or both maybe? Or what pH it was holding the water at?

I can deal with some mineral content, but I don't want to end up with a super buffered cichlid tank.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Any pics?


Its up in the S&S


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Man I tell you, finding nice rocks is not easy in this area, and you're talking to someone who's brother owns a rock waterfall business. Everything comes in large quantities of formed stones or blocks, lots of flagstone. Rock yards laugh at inquiries about rubble or if you point out a sample in their pamphlet and you don't plan on buying a pallet.. "_we basically have to order an entire truck_". 

Landscape joints are a joke here, they specialize in palm trees. The rocks we have here are big chunks of sand stone and shell that's pulled up during commercial and residential excavation. They're not even real rocks, more like large chunks of compressed Florida earth. Everything else that ships in caters to the building industry and it's artificial style. 

I can't find anything acceptable to my tastes around here, no contrasting crevices and shapes brought on by nature, just the random decent chunk that's uniquely shaped by a fork lift or bulldozer. I'm sure there are some jewels here but I can't find them, and I'm sick of looking at this point. I'm in the mind now that I've thrown so much money into this hobby, I might as well get what I want. If only I was rolling through on I-75 again, I'd chisel some of that nice Tennessee rock off the side of the highway.

Warefaller, never mind the specifics of the Seiryu. I've decided to just stick with my original choice of Manten. It will work better with the rock dominated scape I have in mind, if I can get enough of it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I found one place in Winter Park. It is a rock collector's place. I won't tell you what I paid for that one rock of obsidian I put in the first cube. 
At least I know this rock from AFA is safe.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

manten is $8 a pound! thats absurd even by my standards LOL. it is nice rock though for sure.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Well I talked to the guys over the phone and it sounds like I'm gonna need about 30lb for what I want to do. No way am I spending $8 bucks a pound, or even 3 for that matter. I guess I'll have a rockless tank unless I settle for river stones or something  This hobby's markup is insane. Hopefully I can make some trips and find some nice irregular pieces of dense granite or something.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaide- check out the industrial area in Bonita- there's a ton of hole-in-the wall landscaping companies where I'm sure you could find stuff CHEAP!

I was thinking at one point of going back to the place where we got our kitchen granite and asking for scraps; they had a whole dumpster full of some gorgeous pieces...


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn't know there was an industrial area in Bonita, lol. Got a street name? You're not talking about old us41 are you? I remember some warehouses back there but not much in the way of industrial.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> I ordered the yamaya.


How many lbs did you end up getting? Make sure to give us some good pics, the one Cm posted on the last page makes it look like a much more reasonable alternative to Manten.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I ordered two boxes=10 Lbs.:icon_cool I didn't want brown, that's why I chose the yamaya over the manten.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> I didn't know there was an industrial area in Bonita, lol. Got a street name? You're not talking about old us41 are you? I remember some warehouses back there but not much in the way of industrial.


Yep there's alot around the old 41/41 junction- lots of tile shops, granite places... I think the place we got our stuff was off of Corkscrew a little west of I75... I'll have to go look it up?

There's also a lot in the Industrial Park in Naples, but you'd probably have better luck in the Bonita area price-wise since Naples just loves overpricing everything just b/c it's "naples" :icon_roll


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey FYI this month's TFH (We're already in June?!? LOL) has an article by Amano about stone selection for Iwagumi layouts- 

Says Seiryu raises pH and hardness, combined with AquaSoil they tend to neutralize each other, he likes using it for a "mountain" look

Hakkai is river rock, he uses to make "river" effects

Manten has flat surfaces and sharp angles, for rough-hewn rustic 'scapes

He also offers some plant suggestions to go with the "natural character" of these stones.

He doesn't say anything about the other rocks' effects on water parameters?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

At least you're not from Boc-A:hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> At least you're not from Boc-A:hihi:


I for one can't wait to see what you do with the Yamaya! :thumbsup:


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, does Fedex own this rock company?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

get the Yamaya in yet?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No..tracking # says monday! I have a ton of ammonia happening though..


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> No..tracking # says monday! I have a ton of ammonia happening though..


WATER CHANGES!!!! lol


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep..but nothing is in there except the aquasoil, sand, and a peat ball from my 10 gal's filter. So..no worries, I'm just going to let it do it's thing. How many wc's would you recommend per week? The water is very amber colored, is that usual with the ADA aquasoil?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Yep..but nothing is in there except the aquasoil, sand, and a peat ball from my 10 gal's filter. So..no worries, I'm just going to let it do it's thing. How many wc's would you recommend per week? The water is very amber colored, is that usual with the ADA aquasoil?


yes, and one a day for the first month or two. No joke.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL..I will be making water all day every day. How many gal. would you recommend in the 20, and when do you think it _might_ be ready for critters and plants? I can't put the plants in until it is ready, because for now I only have the one light set up.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

FWIW, when I set up my 20L, I did 50% daily changes for the first 2 weeks, then cautiously went to every other day -- testing daily, AM & PM for the next 2 weeks. I think I put the first Amano in at about 3 1/2 weeks. 

I'm still curious as to why you don't have any plants in it yet... They should be in there from the get-go -- it's how Aquasoil is intended to be used.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I only have one light set up, and it is still over the ten gal. If I take out all the plants, and the light, what would I do with my fish and shrimp?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> get the Yamaya in yet?


 :thumbsup: Yep!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> :thumbsup: Yep!


I'd LOVE some pictures right about now.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

lets see some pics


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Tomorrow..:redface:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Tomorrow..:redface:


nooooo I really need to see them now!!! lol, the anticipation for my materials is growing too great, I need a quick fix! ei your rock pictures! :icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Tada.. 



















And I bought this last night from member Badcopnofishtank

photo courtesy of Badcopnofishtank


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice how much did you send on it all together if you don't mind me asking


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The stone,or both stone & wood?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

both with shipping


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The stone was $52.92, wood was $30...so $82.92.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

good deal when are you putting it in a tank??


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm going to wait for the wood to arrive. I also ordered a second set of lights, so at that time I can start planting too.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

That sure is a lot of rock for 10lbs! 10lbs of zebra stone got me three small stones! I'll post pictures of my 15lbs and wood when it comes. They look good!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think the shapes are really nice too. I can't wait to start 'scaping!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> I think the shapes are really nice too. I can't wait to start 'scaping!


they are indeed, you'll love the color they give underwater! It's a bluish gray!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

when are you getting your wood i just bought some wood from the same guy


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> when are you getting your wood i just bought some wood from the same guy


mines coming on the 13th, this coming tuesday.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> I was looking for a nice stone also to go with the manzanita I ordered from badcopnofishtank and was curious as to how much 10lbs of yamaya actually was. Well you just sold me on it.:icon_smil It looks great! I also have aquasoil on the way. Can't wait to completely redo my 55g!


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

waterfaller1,

I was wandering if you have any pics of your new layout with the yamaya stones and manzanita that you could post? 

Just wanted to see how things turned out.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Brian, I thought it looked like too much stone & wood when it arrived. But it all fit in just great.
Here you go, from yesterday~










Here's the journal if you want to see more pics.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=610564


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks great! What size tank is that? For some reason I can not access your link.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm..try this maybe? It's a 20 long. The thread is in the photo album forum and is called Oasis/journal of a 20L...It should be on the first page of the forum,if this doesn't work. Thanks for the compliment.:icon_smil 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/64518-oasis-journal-20l-new-pic-5-a-10.html#post610564


----------

